
Job-hopping makes millennials better hires - mkg1058
http://blog.hackerearth.com/job-hopping-millennials-hoppers-better-hire?utm_source=Blog&utm_medium=hackerearth
======
dozzie
> For all those who are not familiar with the term, job-hopping is used to
> describe employees who change job positions every few years.

No, it's not. It's for employees who change jobs every few _months_.

